# WinCC Laden: Das Projekt konnte nicht geöffnet werden



## oe6bhe (2 Februar 2014)

Ich bin gerade beim Kunden in Indien, der auch PCs Teile des Programms etc. zur Verfügung gestellt hat auf Inbetriebnahme. Es ist ein WinCC-Projekt mit zwei Einzelplatzstationen. Version ist 7.0 SP3 Update 1. 

Einen Rechner kann ich laden, den anderen nicht. Einstellungen sind gleich, alle Benutzer haben die gleichen Rechte und der freigegebene Ordner für das Laden hat ebenso die gleichen Rechte. Rechner 1 ist der Problemrechner. Hier ist zum Unterschied auch Step7 installiert, was Rechner 2, welcher einwandfrei geht nicht hat. 

Lade ich Rechner 1 von meinem PC werden die Daten übertragen, das Projekt lässt sich öffnen, jedoch erhalte ich die Meldung: "Das Projekt konnte nicht geöffnet werden. The sql server cannot access database. Please check access rights". 

Rechner 2 hat dieses Problem nicht. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass wenn ich am Rechner 1 das Projekt lokal öffne und am Rechner 2 ganz normal erscheint in der Alarmzeile "No connection to data server!". Lade ich ein Projekt von einem anderen Kunden, welches ebenfalls aus zwei Einzelplatzstationen besteht funktioniert es, so dass ich mal annehme, dass hier das Projekt das Problem ist. Starte ich die OS-Simulation auf meinem Rechner, so erscheint die selbe Meldung in der Alarmzeile. 

Dann finde ich zwar Hilfen auf der Siemens-Seite wo es um Tools wie Simatic Rights und den Komponentenkonfigurator geht. Simatic Rights kenne ich ein wenig. Den Komopnentenkonfigurator habe ich gesehen und ich weiß ein bisschen. Allerdings wo finde ich die Software, wenn sie nicht auf dem Rechner installiert ist?


----------



## ducati (2 Februar 2014)

der Komponentenkonfiguratur kommt vom Simatic Net. ist bei der wincc installations DVD dabei. zum Problem: wenn die einschlaegigen Siemens FAQs nicht helfen, ich hatte den Fall, daee ich die SQL Datenbanken im SQL Manager haendisch loeschen musste. und nen neuen ordnernamen fuer den kopierort des Projektes vergeben musste. 
ist das Projekt evtl. als Server konfiguriert?


----------



## oe6bhe (2 Februar 2014)

Das Projekt war mal als Server konfiguriert. Ich habe es umgestellt auf Einzelplatz. Kann es sein, dass ich mir dabei ein Problem eingehandelt habe? 

Der Rechner 1 wurde schon neu aufgesetzt, gleich wie der Rechner 2. Beim Rechner 1 war das Problem vorher da und ist es jetzt auch, beim Rechner 2 läuft es wie es vorher auch war. Der einzige Unterschied in der Konfiguration ist das Step7 auf Rechner 1.


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2014)

oe6bhe schrieb:


> Das Projekt war mal als Server konfiguriert. Ich habe es umgestellt auf Einzelplatz. Kann es sein, dass ich mir dabei ein Problem eingehandelt habe?
> 
> Der Rechner 1 wurde schon neu aufgesetzt, gleich wie der Rechner 2. Beim Rechner 1 war das Problem vorher da und ist es jetzt auch, beim Rechner 2 läuft es wie es vorher auch war. Der einzige Unterschied in der Konfiguration ist das Step7 auf Rechner 1.



Nö, an der Umstellung liegt das erstmal nicht, dass kann man schon machen. An Step7 auch nicht, das ist auch üblich. Passen die Versionen von WinCC und Step7 zusammen?

Irgendwo wird der Wurm drin sein, nur es gibt 1000 Dinge, welche man irgendwo einstellen kann oder "ungünstig" konfigurieren kann. Das ist hier aus der Ferne schwer zu sagen, was jetzt falsch ist.

- Hat jemand mal nach der WinCC-Installation den Rechnernamen geändert?
- Haben alle 3 PCs nen unterschiedlichen Rechnernamen?
- Ist nach dem Laden des WinCC-Projektes der Rechnername ordentlich geändert?

Evtl. würd ich die WinCC-Rechner auch nicht laden, sondern das Projekt händisch kopieren und dann jeweils anpassen, dafür muss aber RC installiert sein.


Gruß.


----------



## oe6bhe (3 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> - Hat jemand mal nach der WinCC-Installation den Rechnernamen geändert?
> - Haben alle 3 PCs nen unterschiedlichen Rechnernamen?
> - Ist nach dem Laden des WinCC-Projektes der Rechnername ordentlich geändert?
> 
> Gruß.


Nein
Ja
Nein

Zugriff von meinem Rechner auf die SQL-Datenbank ist möglich. Ich kann sie öffnen. Step7 ist gleich. WinCC auch. 

Lade ich ein anderes Projekt funktioniert die Alarmzeile auf Rechner 2, so dass ich mal annehme, dass dieses Problem am Projekt liegt. 

Rechner 1 lässt sich gar nicht laden. Das war auch meine Idee, es einfach zu kopieren, Rechnernamen zu ändern und dann laufen zu lassen.


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2014)

Hmm, was mir noch einfällt:

evtl. war die Runtime in dem Projekt mal irgendwo gestartet.

Lösche mal auf Rechner 1 testweise folgende Dateien und Ordner aus dem Projektordner:
xxxx_OSRT.ldf
xxxx_OSRT.mdf
den Kompletten Ordner ArchiveManager

das sollte aber auch irgendwo in den FAQ stehen.

Warum greifst Du von Deinem Rechner auf Rechner 1 zu? Mach doch alles lokal, damit kannst Du doch die meisten Fehlerquellen schon umgehen, oder ist kein RC installiert? Dann installiere erstmal RC nach.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2014)

die ganzen Sachen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/hmi/64097-w...en-server-nicht-mehr-moeglich.html#post448959

 + Folgelinks +  WinCC-Installationsanleitung + WinCC-Readme hast Du schon überprüft?

Gruß.


----------



## oe6bhe (3 Februar 2014)

Ich habe es jetzt lokal am Laufen. RC ist installiert. 

Das Problem "No Connection to data server!" existiert weiterhin.


----------



## ducati (3 Februar 2014)

oe6bhe schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt lokal am Laufen. RC ist installiert.
> 
> Das Problem "No Connection to data server!" existiert weiterhin.



Aber sonst funktioniert alles?

Bei Google findet man ja zu der Meldung einiges, z.B. das hier

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/en/22101890

ServerData löschen wär auch mal ne Idee...

Gruß.


----------

